# MKIV Tension spring for seat height adjustment - Where does it hook?



## kilmer74 (Feb 18, 2010)

So my 03 Golf TDI will not raise or lower the height of the seat by using the height adjustment lever. I started breaking the seat down and when I opened up the lower plastic lower seat cover I found the tension spring unhooked from where ever it was to be fastened to. I see where it should hook on the front, but not in the rear. 

Any ideas?


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

the spring in question doesnt have to do with your problem. this spring falls off of 99% of mk4's and is not needed. keep looking for the problem causing it to not raise or lower


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

yeah that spring is actually to assist in moving the seat forward... in the first pick is a hook where it attaches to the seat frame.


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you compare it to the other seat?


----------



## kilmer74 (Feb 18, 2010)

I did, but no spring on the passenger side, but my next step will be to take the height adjustment mechanism off the passenger side and compare. Thanks.


----------

